# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Education & Science >  drawing with cad

## topi70

is ubuntu complient with any cad programs? I work with autocad and that is the only reason why i still use windows. Does anyone work with autocad and ubuntu together or other cad program such as intellicad free?  i'm installling (trying) ubuntu to my computer next weekend and hope everything will go smoothly.

----------


## maruchan

Here's a list, but I'm not sure if it's up-to-date:

http://www.tech-edv.co.at/lunix/CADlinks.html

You might try installing AutoCAD under Wine or Crossover office, too.

Is there a specific field you work in?

Edit: Some forum notes about AutoCAD and Crossover:

http://www.codeweavers.com/site/comp...id=117;forum=1

It's probably worth a try.

----------

